# Top single battery reg mode at the moment



## Ozeran (6/11/17)

So going to be selling off some gear to spend some decent money on a lighter and slimmer regulated mode. I have been looking at GeekVApe Aegis. Need to be able to carry it in my pocket. So any advice and ideas would help. Don't want to spend a lot on something that might not last.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## antonherbst (6/11/17)

Ozeran said:


> So going to be selling off some gear to spend some decent money on a lighter and slimmer regulated mode. I have been looking at GeekVApe Aegis. Need to be able to carry it in my pocket. So any advice and ideas would help. Don't want to spend a lot on something that might not last.



I would recommend you try find a REO mech sqounker. They are made to out live us after the zombie apocalypse has killed all non console playing people. 

I would also just ask that you give us alittle more info to help us give you very good advice. 

Firstly what is your ohms law knowledge?
Do you own an external battery charger?
Do you wrap your own coils
Do you like tanks or drippers?
How "carefull" are you with mods?
What is your ohms law knowledge?
What other gear do you own?
Clouds or flavor? or both?

Hope this can help you to help us help you to get the best possible mod for your vaping style.

Reactions: Like 3


----------



## Rude Rudi (6/11/17)

Ozeran said:


> So going to be selling off some gear to spend some decent money on a lighter and slimmer regulated mode. I have been looking at GeekVApe Aegis. Need to be able to carry it in my pocket. So any advice and ideas would help. Don't want to spend a lot on something that might not last.



You can’t go wrong with a good old Pico 75w. It’s as reliable as anything and very pocket friendly. I don’t care for the tank as I drip exclusively but it handles a 22mm RDA or RDTA with ease. You can get the kit for around R700. There is also the Pico 25mm which can handle larger atties. The Pico is very pocket friendly and a good run-round. If you treat her right, she will last you for a very long time.

Another option is the Dagger, a sexier alternative, with carbon fiber, etc finishes at around R900. This one has a very advanced chipset and puts other mods, double its price, to shame. 


These are all quality mods which I have experience with but there are various others including some Vaporesso and Smok options but I can’t comment on them.




Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 3 | Agree 3 | Winner 1


----------



## TheV (6/11/17)

Ozeran said:


> So going to be selling off some gear to spend some decent money on a lighter and slimmer regulated mode. I have been looking at GeekVApe Aegis. Need to be able to carry it in my pocket. So any advice and ideas would help. Don't want to spend a lot on something that might not last.


The Billet Box is in my personal opinion the ultimate single battery pocket mod.
It has quite a restricted draw so that is something to take into account?
The SXK clone does an absolutely excellent job at a very reasonable price.

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 2


----------



## Ozeran (6/11/17)

antonherbst said:


> I would recommend you try find a REO mech sqounker. They are made to out live us after the zombie apocalypse has killed all non console playing people.
> 
> I would also just ask that you give us alittle more info to help us give you very good advice.
> 
> ...



I prefer regulated mods. For the safety features mainly. 
Firstly what is your ohms law knowledge? My ohms law is non-existent that's why I haven't gone mech mod
Do you own an external battery charger? I have 2 external battery chargers. 6 batteries
Do you wrap your own coils? I do wrap my own coils
Do you like tanks or drippers? I prefer tanks. I have an Ammit 25 and a Cathulu Gaia. RDA a coilart DPRO. Currently selling the transformer to get the new mod.
How "carefull" are you with mods? Very careful. But accidents do happen I have broken 2 tank glasses. 
What other gear do you own? I own a full coiling set from coil master with a geek vape 521 tab. A Tesla wge. A smoant battlestar which I am trying to sell. 
Clouds or flavor? or both? Definitely flavor

Reactions: Like 3


----------



## antonherbst (6/11/17)

Ozeran said:


> I prefer regulated mods. For the safety features mainly.
> Firstly what is your ohms law knowledge? My ohms law is non-existent that's why I haven't gone mech mod
> Do you own an external battery charger? I have 2 external battery chargers. 6 batteries
> Do you wrap your own coils? I do wrap my own coils
> ...



That is a very good start i am sure what was recommended already is good options and what will be sugested after this post will also be good suggestions. 

What i have learnt from vaping is to hear what everybody suggests and then make your own decision as vaping is very personal. I have never failed with my own ideas when it came to gear.

I would suggest the aegis mod(if you get a 18650 to 26650 sleave - it would be possible to use both 26650 and 18650 batteries) and maybe an avocado 24 rdta.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Stosta (7/11/17)

I'm with @Rude Rudi on this one, if you're planning on using 22mm tanks then a Pico is what you want!

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 4 | Winner 1


----------



## stevie g (7/11/17)

The Aegis is hefty, just saying as you mentioned slim and light.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Puff the Magic Dragon (7/11/17)

Any mod which is still being widely sold after more than a year, is probably a good bet. The pico has done really well (I have 3). Several versions are now available including the Mega (Dual battery), Squeeze (squonk), Pico 25mm, Pico resin etc.

The most popular is the standard Pico which is perfect for 22mm tanks. If you are prepared to wait for it you can get the mod only for around USD 25 from overseas suppliers.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Baker (7/11/17)

The Aegis is heavy, if that doesn't bother you then absolutely go for it. I bought one and loved it so much I bought another. Brilliant mod.

If you decide to buy the Aegis you need to try to get the package that includes the 26650 battery, because it includes the Golisi battery. According to battery expert Mooch there are only 3 top performing 26650 batteries - the Golisi, Ijoy, and Aspire. @Vape Hyper is where I bought mine.

If you buy it without the battery then get the Ijoy battery, it's the only one of those three I've seen available in SA. I have two Golisi and two Ijoy, and a single one of these batteries lasts as long as my dual 18650 mods. Really amazing performance and instant firing.

If you want something smaller, then definitely the Pico.

Reactions: Like 2 | Informative 1


----------



## Strontium (7/11/17)

Slim, lightweight, pocket friendly, reliable, cheap? 
Can only be a Pico.

Reactions: Agree 2


----------



## Slick (7/11/17)

Last 1 in stock
https://www.vapeclub.co.za/collections/starter-kits-and-combos/products/istick-pico-75w-tc


----------



## Ozeran (7/11/17)

So let's say 2 batteries. Small mod. Something that's not chunky. Price doesn't matter.


----------



## Baker (7/11/17)

Check out the Rofvape Warlock, it's just a little bigger than the Pico

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Daniel (7/11/17)

My 2c 

Left to right : 

Noisy Cricket II - around R500 mark is regulated VV good all round workhorse 
VGOD150 - R1500-1800 depends 2ndhand/new , best dual mod I've ever owned and built like a tank 
Pico 22mm - Also solid solid mod I've abused mine still going 
Snowwolf Mini - Great little mod also solid , built in batt think think there's two for sale dirt cheap 

Best single 18650 Pico FTW , best value for money dual NCII , best overall dual VGOD150 (for me).

Some Height and width comparisons :

Reactions: Winner 2


----------



## Silver (7/11/17)

Great commentary and photos @Daniel


----------



## Mahir (7/11/17)

I would recommend a Evic VTC75. Had mine for almost two years, still works and still in my daily rotation. Perfect pocket mod and super easy menu system.

Reactions: Like 2 | Agree 1


----------



## Silver (7/11/17)

Mahir said:


> I would recommend a Evic VTC75. Had mine for almost two years, still works and still in my daily rotation. Perfect pocket mod and super easy menu system.



Mine is still going too
Love the screen on it @Mahir

Reactions: Agree 2


----------



## kev mac (8/11/17)

Ozeran said:


> So going to be selling off some gear to spend some decent money on a lighter and slimmer regulated mode. I have been looking at GeekVApe Aegis. Need to be able to carry it in my pocket. So any advice and ideas would help. Don't want to spend a lot on something that might not last.


My favorite single cell mod is without question my Hohm Slice.(one 26650) the battery life is far superior than that of 18650s and at 101watts it packs a punch and it's temp control (including kanthal) is great.Also ergonomically designed.

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Silver (8/11/17)

kev mac said:


> My favorite single cell mod is without question my Hohm Slice.(one 26650) the battery life is far superior than that of 18650s and at 101watts it packs a punch and it's temp control (including kanthal) is great.Also ergonomically designed.



I missed the Hohm Slice and never saw much after the initial flurry of enthusiasm
Is it still being sold?
Have they brought out any new ones @kev mac ?

Also tagging @stevie g - i know he also knows the slice

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## kev mac (8/11/17)

Silver said:


> I missed the Hohm Slice and never saw much after the initial flurry of enthusiasm
> Is it still being sold?
> Have they brought out any new ones @kev mac ?
> 
> Also tagging @stevie g - i know he also knows the slice


I am pretty sure it is still available. If anywhere the Hohm Slice website would have info in regard to obtaining it.The price is right at under 50 bucks.p.s.i googled it and Vapor DNA .com has it for $34usd for the Limited edition, a bargain.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## daniel craig (8/11/17)

Silver said:


> I missed the Hohm Slice and never saw much after the initial flurry of enthusiasm
> Is it still being sold?
> Have they brought out any new ones @kev mac ?
> 
> Also tagging @stevie g - i know he also knows the slice


The guys at Hohm Tech moved away from manufacturing mods and are now focused on making batteries only that is why what you see are probably the last few in circulation. I still have mine. It's a great mod but the paint work isn't too good.

Reactions: Agree 1 | Thanks 1 | Informative 1


----------



## SouthernCelt (9/11/17)

Sir Vape have the Hohm Slice on their website.

https://www.sirvape.co.za/collectio...ch-includes-26650-battery?variant=26555541443

Reactions: Like 1 | Informative 2


----------



## Kalashnikov (10/11/17)

Baker said:


> Check out the Rofvape Warlock, it's just a little bigger than the Pico
> 
> View attachment 112631


can this thing fit 25mm attys?


----------



## Baker (10/11/17)

Kalashnikov said:


> can this thing fit 25mm attys?



I'm not sure, hopefully I'll remember to check when I get home then I'll let u know.

Reactions: Thanks 1


----------



## Baker (11/11/17)

Kalashnikov said:


> can this thing fit 25mm attys?



Some overhang...



View attachment 112997


----------



## SmokeyJoe (11/11/17)

If u are looking for something compact that can take a 22 and 24mm tank, ill recommend the AL85. Been using it for the last few months with my wotofo tanks and cant fault it. Super small and doesnt have the paint issues like the original Alien

Reactions: Like 2


----------

